# Anesthesia Speciality Certification



## ohiocoder101 (May 12, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone is going for certification in this speciality. I recently was able to drop my apprenticeship and looking forward to having another credential behind my name. Any insights would be greatly appreciated. You can contact me either on here or via email

Thank you


----------

